# Commercial Toilet in Replacement of a wall hung sink? Embalming Room



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

A local funeral parlor has asked me to remove a wall hung sink that is trapped at 2" that enters the floor, then out to a holding tank. 

Instead of that sink, they want to be able to point the drain of the embalming table into the opening of a commercial toilet with a sloan flushometer. 


It was mentioned to me today as this is a practice used in certain funeral homes as the clumps of body matter along with the entrained air/water mixture prevents backups/clogs. 


This system has a history of backing up. They are constantly having to remove the cleanout on the trap of this wall hung sink, and the toilet sounds like a good fix to their situation. 


The CONS: 


This building area where the embalming room is, sits on the edge of a monolific slab.  2" coming up out of the floor, will require a minimum 3" connection to a flange. This will involve cutting into the floor and digging through who knows how thick that concrete might be. There will be a clause in this for concrete thickness, time to get to the larger piping that leads right outside to the holding tank. 

Anyone had to do this for a funeral parlor before? I can't see any negatives to the idea, and short of a disposal hooked to this same sink, rework of the piping, the toilet seems like the logical approach to remove the body fluids, goo, human goo.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I actually did this for an embalmer once. If I remember correctly the old tenant may have been a kitchen, so above the toilet ( or near can't remember) we moved the commercial sprayer to help with the cleaning of ... God knows what.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Google "bedpan washer". I once put in a set-up at a seniors care facility that was essentially a flushometer toilet on a concrete pedestal that had a wall-hung janitor sink faucet and a pre-rinse hose. The 'toilet' was called a 'hopper' if I recall correctly, and had a square bowl with a stainless steel guard around the front edge.

That job was interesting because with the slab sawing and such doing it at night made no difference because everyone lives there, so it was just done during regular hours. I had saw-cutters in slicing the floor open and among the return crowd from lunch there was a lady in a wheelchair hell-bent on staying her normal course pulling along the wall rails; she was heading for the slab saw like a kamikaze pilot, I had to physically grab her and wheel her over to the nurses station for someone to get her to her destination. Always a treat with some of those unfortunate souls.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

There was a funeral home here that had their tables discharge to a couple of urinals with torpedo valves on them. They were piped two inch.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Check out A/S medical fixtures, we just installed a sink with a 3" drain that flushes with a 3.5 flushometer. This was for a neuroscience lab, they basically cut up the cadavers and dissect the brains.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Defiantly look at the hopper!! it will do the job.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Steve,
check this out.
http://www.americanstandard-us.com/commercial-sinks/Wall-Mount-Clinic-Service-Sink-4955/


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That sink is around $1300, about what I'm charging for the entire job to put in a toilet with flushometer. 



You did better than I did Jeff; the navigation on a/s's website is horrendous. 

I'm supposed to get pictures of what this mortician (female) saw up in Cincinnati. 


When I posted a toilet she first said that's what they was using. When I posted the picture of one she threw hesitation, then I sent this picture. 


Either way, I go above a commercial toilet with flushometer it'll cost significant.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Sorry about the human intestines in the bowl*









This is the picture she sent me, in reference to what other funeral homes have in their embalming rooms.


Does anyone know what that setup would run, what you see right there? 

Having that spout right there above it is keeping me from going with my original choice. 

This funeral home has the money for anything that goes in... just curious if the necessity sits there when there's a faucet mounted less than 2 feet from this. I don't think it does... and a commercial bowl with flushometer seems the better route.


----------



## irishplumber434 (Aug 22, 2011)

That is a picture of a bedpan washer. I have demoed a few in my time.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

That is what we call a clinical sink. It is used in the cleaning and dumping of bed pans,diapers and soiled bedding. The faucet is standard and I would not install one without it. The drain on the wall hung is standard 4 in just like a stool.


----------

